# 15 month old waking up every 20 minutes!



## nannyboo (Jan 8, 2007)

for the past week, my 15 mo has been waking up every 20 minutes to an hour. he won't go back to sleep unless he nurses and i feel like (and look like) i haven't slept in a week.

really, i haven't slept through the night in about 15 months and i swear i look like i'm 10 years older because of it. i'm at the point where i regret the decision to let ds sleep with us and nurse through the night.

i see threads where people are complaining about their 3 m.o.s not sleeping through the night and i want to yell at them through my computer! i'd do anything to rewind to that age and undo the damage that i feel like i have done by deciding that the family bed was a good decision. okay, that is a bit extreme, but i can't think clearly on this little sleep.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I"m sorry mama. I've not been there yet, but from what I hear by reading the boards that's a tough age. Is he getting molars in? Hopefully he'll settle soon.


----------



## nannyboo (Jan 8, 2007)

last night, i assumed it was teething, so i gave him some tylenol. no change!


----------



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

I understand how you feel! It is not easy going for so long without sleep. I know it is hard to feel this way and to feel like maybe you are regretting co-sleeping. Hopefully when you look back on this time however, you won't actually regret the decision to co-sleep in the long run. I treasure my experience with both my kids, but I know that sleep deprivation is not easy either.

Have you considered trying to start night-weaning at this time? Do you have a partner to help you in the process?

My DD was like this too. At 15 months we moved her and DH into the other room. He basically co-slept with her on a futon on the floor for the next 2 to 3 months. With DS it has been a little easier. He too was waking CONSTANTLY to nurse! But the problem was that he was no longer falling asleep. He just wanted to stay attached to the boob and sleep but I can't sleep when my LO is sucking on me. One night about a month ago I tried and tried for over an hour to get him to sleep -- by continually nursing him (and rocking, but that doesn't work because he just wants to nurse). Finally DH just told me to leave the room. DS cried for a few minutes in DH's arms, and then guess what?! He slept straight for the next 6 hours with DH! I knew at that point that we would all sleep better if DS and I weren't in the same bed together. We actually have to sleep in different rooms from each other now because he senses my presence. Anyway, DS now sleeps in his own room! At first I slept in the other room and DS and DH slept together in our bed. This was a huge step for us. Sometimes I do miss DS next to me, but he comes in early in the morning and we nurse and cuddle and it is great. And the best part is that this child who was waking soooooo very frequently, now usually only wakes once or twice a night. I know this is better for him too.

With that said, you have to find a solution that works for you and your family, and that you are all comfortable with. Good luck!


----------



## carolina~mom2be (Mar 15, 2006)

my dd just hit 16 months, but last month we were RIGHT THERE WITH YOU!! I can totally relate and I was sooo "touched out" when i'd wake up every morning with no sleep. It will pass - i promise!!! Just think of how difficult it would be if he wasn't in bed with you and restless. you would be up and down all night anyway and walking into another room... you're doing the right thing and i know that it's tough right now, but it will pass!! you're doing a great job momma! Your little man feels sooo secure being in bed with you! Hugs and i hope that you can get some sleep soon.... maybe ask someone to look after him for a while so that you can get some much needed sleep.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

My DD was doing that at that age as well...and still is







I am sure that doesn't make you feel better, but you are not alone.


----------



## alaskakaren (Jan 19, 2008)

Hubby here posting at 1:28a since DD is keeping everyone up by nursing every 10-20 minutes for the last few nights. She's got a slight cold (runny nose) but doesn't seem to be bothered by molars or anything else. Anyone else have this happen?


----------

